# Barbells



## nissan11 (Feb 18, 2015)

I just thought I would share one of my new obsessions. Barbells. 
A couple weeks ago I started looking for vintage iron. I'm looking for old barbells, bars and collars. I'm dying to find an old York or Ivanko bar.

Anyway, here is a pair of old Hoffmans and a single york I saved from the scrap yards. All three plates cleaned up pretty good and the york has beautiful marks on the back from being milled. I'll probably hang it on the wall since I only have the one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2015)

That's cool as hell. They cleaned up really nice. You should have kept the ice on it, probably an extra 5 pounds. Lol


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 18, 2015)

every plate we have at our gym are york.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 19, 2015)

If you find an old York olympic bar you'll have one made by Iron wolf. They used to make all of the bars for York before they got bought out and started making them over seas.


Alright I had to go look. Iron Wolf made all the olympic bars for York from 1983 till 2005.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2015)

That's a pretty interesting collection to get started nissan... I'll be in York in April.  If I see any laying around the side of the road I'll let you know


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's a pretty interesting collection to get started nissan... I'll be in York in April.  If I see any laying around the side of the road I'll let you know




You'll probably get the "who's bigger " title back then. I'm on a diet.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 19, 2015)

Are you going to go to the york museum while you are there?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> Are you going to go to the york museum while you are there?


If I have time. Depends on how long I stay.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 19, 2015)

Antique iron is always a good find.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Feb 19, 2015)

thats pretty cool bud I checked all my plates to see what I had the coolest looking one is bfco dunno anything about it the rest are all fitness gear and cap I am pretty sure there common . check craigslist daily thats what I do there's steals on plate weight every once and a while maybe you will find some for your collection


----------



## mickems (Feb 19, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> I just thought I would share one of my new obsessions. Barbells.
> A couple weeks ago I started looking for vintage iron. I'm looking for old barbells, bars and collars. I'm dying to find an old York or Ivanko bar.
> 
> Anyway, here is a pair of old Hoffmans and a single york I saved from the scrap yards. All three plates cleaned up pretty good and the york has beautiful marks on the back from being milled. I'll probably hang it on the wall since I only have the one.



nice find Nissan. I have some plates that I acquired for nothing and dipped them in some rust remover solution from harbor freight. look brand new now. I'm too cheap to buy new equipment.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 19, 2015)

Those are impressive finds.. Wonderful hobby you got going there..


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 19, 2015)

WOW they really cleaned up nice...good job...


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. It's hard to find scrap yards with barbells around here. I've about hit all of them within 100 miles with very little luck.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 19, 2015)

I saved this one today.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 20, 2015)

Damn Nissan, that is a great hobby. Good work on saving the iron......


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 20, 2015)

Very cool, bro


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 20, 2015)

Very cool.  It is amazing how nicely they cleaned up.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 28, 2015)

Today's loot!


Slightly newer Hoffman's and a couple ugly Ivankos.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 7, 2015)

I got these round heads at the yard today


----------



## mickems (Mar 7, 2015)

You sir , are the Fred Sanford of bodybuilding. Hats off fellas. You must have been born with a horseshoe up your....wait you probably found the horseshoe too.


----------



## mickems (Mar 7, 2015)

nissan11 said:


> Today's loot!
> 
> 
> Slightly newer Hoffman's and a couple ugly Ivankos.



great finds you have.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 7, 2015)

Damn man i wish we had a place here i could get stuff like that!


----------



## Ace Corona (Mar 7, 2015)

I wish I was a homeowner, so I could collect vintage iron plates like that, you've got an interesting hobby


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 7, 2015)

If you are a serious collector dude, you should visit the YMCA in Parkersburg, WV.  They had tons of old York plates and bars, and other vintage equipment.  They were still using the original Nautilus equipment last time I was there a few years ago.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd love to see that stuff some day. I'm not a homeowner or a serious collector, I just think the older stuff is cool and I want to phase out all my newer China plates with old USA plates. It is starting to turn into a sickness, though. All this stuff I find has to fit into my 1 bedroom apartment.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 7, 2015)

The round ball type DB's are very cool.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 7, 2015)

My gym has those hoffmans.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have been busy for a while but spent most of today dedicated to iron hunting. I picked up these classic pieces and have a lead on a 1970's york split sleeve bar.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 30, 2015)

Today's find. Near mint standard york bars at least 30 yrs old.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 14, 2016)

Just picked up a 1970's york bar, straight as an arrow.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 15, 2016)

That looks a lot like my favorite bar.  Nice choice and pretty rare find in that condition.

BTW I love this thread.  Keep us posted.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 15, 2016)

That's a nice little piece for the collection nissan. U gonna get all that rust off? Make sure u post some pics if u do. I agree with BGH thus threads nice.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 15, 2016)

I will probably leave this bar as is.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 15, 2016)

Great thread - love the 'vintage' collection!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 18, 2016)

Saved from the salvage yard today...



Two 2.5 lb yorks from the 70's or 80's and one mystery 5 lb plate possible Hoffman that I'm working to ID.







After 5 min clean job to ID


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 19, 2016)

Man you could start your own museum


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 19, 2016)

The 'SS' under the 'Made in USA' on the 5 lb plate stands for Sinking Springs, PA. That is where the foundry was located for Bob Hoffman plates, the biggest rival of York at the time.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 31, 2016)

Made a 8 hr round trip today for 6 new bars. Two of them are vintage york bars, different styles. The other four intrigue me because I can not identify them. They are obviously old and of decent quality. I'll continue researching them and post back what I find out.







York bars






One of the mystery bars


----------



## DF (Jan 31, 2016)

Damn!  Did you save all those bars from the scrap yard?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 31, 2016)

No, these came from a craigslist ad.

Unfortunately, the sleeves are so far worn on one, and it is bent so bad that I fear I will have to send it to the yard. It simply can't be used.

Two others are bent a little and I plan to straighten and keep those.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 1, 2016)

I started pulling sleeves and lubing today.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't remember who posted about trying to clean rust off a barbell, but here is an example of what I do. I simply use a wire brush and a rag with oil (like WD40).  I won't use anything heavier than a wire brush by hand. I've seen how much human hands wear down the knurling over years and metal brushes are already so much more destructive to the metal.

I also want to make sure I don't scratch the beautiful patina.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 2, 2016)

I repaired a sleeve this AM. It is cast so I pre  heated it and welded it real slow then wrapped it in a blanket to cool it slow.

















Final product after flap wheel.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice job N11!

How many salvaged bars have you saved so far?


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 2, 2016)

At least 15.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 11, 2016)

These old unidentified power bars had some slop in the sleeves. I ordered some cast bronze bushings from a machine shop and 'pressed' them in with a BFH. They were about 0.5mm too tight once pressed in so I used a dremel to shave the ID a bit. Now these girls are like new.


----------



## DF (Feb 12, 2016)

Great work Nissan!  Wish I had some room to store & refurbish some iron.  Looks like a pretty good deal.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 12, 2016)

DF said:


> Great work Nissan!  Wish I had some room to store & refurbish some iron.  Looks like a pretty good deal.



You don't need much room. I live alone and store it all in my 1BR apartment living room


----------



## DF (Feb 12, 2016)

If I lived alone.  I wouldn't mind iron in the living room, however don't think the GF would go for that...... Dammit!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 12, 2016)

Hell Yes. Great posts Nissan.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 14, 2016)

I've got a bar with stubborn rust in the knurling. I did two rounds of naval jelly on it which ate up the black oxide. I'm not willing to scratch the bar up with a wire brush yet so I'm going to do a 24 hr vinager soak before stripping off all black ox and turning this into a bare finish bar.







Before starting








After naval jelly


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 14, 2016)

I hadn't checked this thread in a while.. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 16, 2016)

After 24 hrs of vinager soaked rags it's looking better. I'm going to go another 24 hrs then strip the rest of the black ox off.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 20, 2016)

Today's gem, from a used sporting goods store.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 21, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> I don't remember who posted about trying to clean rust off a barbell, but here is an example of what I do. I simply use a wire brush and a rag with oil (like WD40).  I won't use anything heavier than a wire brush by hand.



That was ECKSRATED


----------



## Trauma RN (Feb 21, 2016)

nice job......


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 28, 2016)

Today's loot from play it again sports


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 24, 2016)

Just grabbed some heavy spin locks from the used sporting goods store.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

The barbells at my new gym are sexy as hell. All brand new rouges, destroyed my shins on deads with them. I love them!


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 25, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> The barbells at my new gym are sexy as hell. All brand new rouges, destroyed my shins on deads with them. I love them!




What kind of rogues are they?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> What kind of rogues are they?



Really nice ones. Idk what kind the are but I can try to find out


Edit: they look like the Ohio bar. I'll have to check the sides when I get in again


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 25, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> What kind of rogues are they?



I bet they're all fronings


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 25, 2016)

If it's got a good feeling knurl I'm sure it's not the froning bar. Gotta be the Ohio.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah they're Ohios. I love them


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 25, 2016)

They are a great bar for the price. 

The best value in a bar is the CAP OB86B, though. A lot of gyms are stocking those. It's about half the price of the Ohio and is a great bar.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 4, 2016)

I found this gem today. It's a shame I couldn't get the mate for it.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 18, 2016)

Today I snatched up a couple barely used CAP bars (O-86B and OB-73UL) and a cheap generic bar. I've been wanting the OB-86B for a while but didn't want to pay shipping. They are around $175 new but probably the best value in a bar available. It has a 1,000 lb rating and the sleeves/ bushings are held on with a c-clip. The knurling is very good quality but a bit too mild for my taste.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## DF (Jun 18, 2016)

A damn nice collection you have going.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah that knurling does look a little soft. But still a cool bar to add to the collection. I'm jealous man. That's a cool hobby u have going on.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 25, 2016)

Nissan I just brought my deadlift bar home from the gym. Can u give me a quick step by step on how to get the rust off? Most is on the sleeves and collars. I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 21, 2017)

I haven't been hunting much lately. However, yesterday I got to my doctor apointment early and decided to run accross the street to Play it Again Sports where I found these beauties...







A little off topic but still old...



These are what I have been busy with lately.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2017)

There were some old ass York 50 pound plates on Craigslist for 50$ near me but someone grabbed them like ten minutes after it was posted. U would have loved em. They were super old


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 22, 2017)

Yeah those are pretty cool but the 1" hole 50's are not super rare. Anything 1" is not quite as valuable IMO.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 22, 2017)

Bud light cheladas are hard enough to find.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 22, 2017)

My local gas station carries the modelos. IMO they are WAY better than the budlight cheladas which are actually clamadas.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 22, 2017)

nissan11 said:


> My local gas station carries the modelos. IMO they are WAY better than the budlight cheladas which are actually clamadas.



Ill keep an eye out. Nice dummy's btw. I never pulled the trigger on the ones I showed you a while back.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 11, 2018)

It sucks photobucket quit hosting all my pics.
I had a great haul today and picked up pairs of York roundheads in 10 lb incriments from 10-60. That brings my collection of PAIRS up to....


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 11, 2018)

I also got a heavy duty rack in the deal but can't get it in my house. I hate to cut it up and reweld it to make it fit because someone did a great job building it.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 11, 2018)

Also, this weekend at a scrap yard I picked up a match for my single billard deep dish 45!


----------



## RISE (Feb 11, 2018)

That green in your workout room looks like the exact green I have on the walls of my snake room.


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 11, 2018)

What kind of snakes do you have? I work for North Carolina wildlife and love some snakes.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 12, 2018)

nissan11 said:


> I got these round heads at the yard today



They look exactly like the ones I started with when I was 13. I was so proud when I graduated to the 20s! Thanks for posting the pics. Brought back a lot of memories


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a house full of vintage iron. Milo Duplex globes, Jackson Globe dumbbells, York sets, Bur sets, etc.
Fun hobby,and like most hobbies, can get expensive.
My friend Reuben (RIP) was the authority on all things Milo, wrote a book on it, etc.. He passed a little over a year ago from an undetected heart condition. (Enlarged).


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 12, 2018)

Some things...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 12, 2018)

Very Rare Jackson Globe barbell, put it on a large dumbbell handle...


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 12, 2018)

Very nice stuff! Are you a member of iron history?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 13, 2018)

Ill post a few more below...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 13, 2018)

Some Milo Duplex stuff...


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 13, 2018)

Beautiful!!


Training chest today with some Hoffmans on a york split collar....


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 13, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Some Milo Duplex stuff...



You're giving me a hard on Rott!

I really like this old stuff


----------



## automatondan (Feb 14, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Some Milo Duplex stuff...



DUDE! Those are damn sexy!!! I want a close look at that bookshelf...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 15, 2018)

automatondan said:


> DUDE! Those are damn sexy!!! I want a close look at that bookshelf...



I have a lot of the classic books, "Anvils, Horseshoes, Cannons" a hard to find treasure about old strongmen, all the old York Barbell (Bob Hoffman) books "Big Arms", etc.
I love biographies on Strongmen, Wrestlers, Boxers, etc, so a ton of those. Books on Anabolics, Powerlifting... You get what I'm saying... Too much to display, I have tubs and tubs full as well (plus over 5000 magazines dating back to the 30's and some even before that)... (Sandow's magazine, etc).


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 15, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I have a lot of the classic books, "Anvils, Horseshoes, Cannons" a hard to find treasure about old strongmen, all the old York Barbell (Bob Hoffman) books "Big Arms", etc.
> I love biographies on Strongmen, Wrestlers, Boxers, etc, so a ton of those. Books on Anabolics, Powerlifting... You get what I'm saying... Too much to display, I have tubs and tubs full as well (plus over 5000 magazines dating back to the 30's and some even before that)... (Sandow's magazine, etc).



That stuff is priceless IMO. Would'nt it have been cool to have been around back then and see some of those old carnival events?  Lots of history there man.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 28, 2018)

A few more for the few that like Iron Game History.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 28, 2018)

I gotta say Rot, that is some cool stuff, just noticed the posts.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 1, 2018)

Thx Stone...


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 10, 2018)

I picked these unidentified bars up today. The knurling is in great shape and thw bar missing ends is 32mm. I think they will clean up nice.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice finds. Its very interesting to find stuff like that.


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 10, 2018)

I think the 32mm bar may be a Hampton.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 10, 2018)

Wanna sell that 32mm? Lol probably great for squats

I really want a 33 or 34mm bar for squats


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have two 32 mm bars. I would  sell one of them but I'd have to charge like $175 shippedand they are only $275 new


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 16, 2018)

Picked up another set of Milo Duplex bells this week... IN nice shape for being made in 1908...

View attachment 5528


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 17, 2018)

Those are so cool.


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 17, 2018)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> A few more for the few that like Iron Game History.



That's pretty awesome.
Must be very cool, and inspirational to train with gear like that, realizing it's history.


----------



## nissan11 (May 19, 2018)

I picked a set of old york plates and a york split sleeve bar yesterday. Four of the plates are milled. I can't wait to clean them up.


----------



## Rebornlite (May 19, 2018)

Tren4Life said:


> If you find an old York olympic bar you'll have one made by Iron wolf. They used to make all of the bars for York before they got bought out and started making them over seas.
> 
> 
> Alright I had to go look. Iron Wolf made all the olympic bars for York from 1983 till 2005.


I live 20 minuted from the York Plant in York, PA. They still make plates and have a museum set up with older artifacts, pretty cool.


----------



## Rebornlite (May 19, 2018)

You try Oxcilic Acid?

 It is great on rust stains. It's a mild acid extracted from leafy greens. Often used in wood brightners for decks, and concrete/stone bleaches

You can get a 5lb bag of pure crystal at 99.8% purity from amazon for 15 bucks. 1 cup mixed 1 gallon water.


----------



## nissan11 (May 19, 2018)

I do not use any kind of acid or acidic cleaner on my stuff unless it is REALLY bad. If it is really bad I will wrap towels in vinager and let them soak for a few hours. Acid tends to leave bare metal in a state where it always rusts, even indoors with an oil coating. For bars I will take what I can get off with rags and oil and leave the patina to protect the old steel. For rusty plates I will do the same then rattle can them black like my roundheads.


----------



## nissan11 (May 19, 2018)

This makes my 4th 70's york split sleeve bar. I love these things.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 12, 2018)

I picked these up at a used sporting goods store today. Milled sexiness...


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 13, 2019)

It's been a while since I made a score. This weekend I grabbed two more 1970s york bars and some old plates I can not ID.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Oct 17, 2019)

nissan11 said:


> It's been a while since I made a score. This weekend I grabbed two more 1970s york bars and some old plates I can not ID.



Look's pretty damn rusty and strong!


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2019)

I picked these up for pennies, figured they might be the original bumper plates as they have a 1" ring of heavy rubber around the edges. Any idea if these are anything special/story behind them?


----------



## Trump (Oct 17, 2019)

All i I know is they are too heavy for you

[

QUOTE=CJ275;568533]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 8668


I picked these up for pennies, figured they might be the original bumper plates as they have a 1" ring of heavy rubber around the edges. Any idea if these are anything special/story behind them?[/QUOTE]


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2019)

Trump said:


> All i I know is they are too heavy for you
> 
> [
> 
> ...


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 18, 2019)

Trying to save an old 32mm Hampton.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 18, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> View attachment 8668
> 
> 
> I picked these up for pennies, figured they might be the original bumper plates as they have a 1" ring of heavy rubber around the edges. Any idea if these are anything special/story behind them?


Those are pretty cool plates. Older style bumpers are awesome in my opinion. I don't think there is as big an interest in them as steel plates but for .50 a lb or less you did very good.


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 20, 2019)

I've been working on this 1970s york bar for a couple hours. It is bent on about 4 different axis' and it has been painstaking. It has the best knurling of all my york bars and I do not want to mess it up. I may ship it to Ivanko.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Oct 21, 2019)

Im going in the other direction (downsizing), I successfully sold two things for 400.00 each on FRI. (800.00). (Eleiko and Rogue sets).
Sold a antique Jackson Globe barbell (1000.00) last week, and 250.00 in old MuscleMags (ebay). (2K in a week and a half, and freeing up some space, good stuff).


----------



## nissan11 (Oct 26, 2019)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Im going in the other direction (downsizing), I successfully sold two things for 400.00 each on FRI. (800.00). (Eleiko and Rogue sets).
> Sold a antique Jackson Globe barbell (1000.00) last week, and 250.00 in old MuscleMags (ebay). (2K in a week and a half, and freeing up some space, good stuff).


Making room for more, eh!!??

I am still trying to save this bar. I spoke to Ivan at Ivanko and Bill Irvine at York Canada for a long time this week. I learned so much about the older York bars and plates. I am going to look at some more plates tomorrow.

This bar is hard to straighten because because it is bent 3 ways and after my phone calls, I have discovered that I should not remove the inner sleeves. If I do they will never fit tight again. So, I'll be making a good attempt to straighten this bar with sleeves on.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 1, 2019)

I decided to clean up one of my old York bars to restore it to it's original look. It took a lot of time but looks so much better than the others.


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I turned into a drunken animal this weekend and cleaned four bars.


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 3, 2019)

Thats so damn cool! I have an older Ivanka OB84 that I lift with! Wish I had a York bar!!! Good work thats bad ass!!!


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 16, 2020)

I haven't posted in here for a while. I bought a used rack which is a huge upgrade from my old one. This one is super, super heavy. After some research I found it to be built by Pro-Elite and is 7 gauge which explains the weight. The only thing I do not love are the old style J-hooks. They did not have any padding when I bought them. Also, the safety bars had no padding and I want to protect the knurling on my bars. 
I bought a sheet of ultra high molecular weight polyethylene and some heavy duty two duty tape and I think it will do the job. I still need to figure out how to pad the very front of the J-hook.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice rack...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 16, 2020)

Nissan11, nice work you do on the old stuff (refurb) and nice recent finds. I sold a nice 200 lb. BUR set today, a young kid age 16, and his Ma came and picked it up.
(I had it priced at 225.00 long before the Covid-19 thing, no gouging here, I actually paid a lot more 10 years back, plus shipping was huge).

I threw in some nice Billard solid dumbbells, and a brand new left-over stall mat I didn't need (I bought one extra) they were happy. Pics of the BUR set can be seen on
my Blog.

I just had too much stuff lying around, still have a few Milo sets Ill keep for now, a bunch of Jackson globes, Inch dumbbell, Iron Master dumbbells, lots of solid globe barbells, etc.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 16, 2020)

..........


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 16, 2020)

..............


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 16, 2020)

................ Inch Bell


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 16, 2020)

That was a great deal you gave them. Do you have any Ivanko plates or bars in your collection? 

I am not ashamed to admit I have unloaded a few things in the last couple weeks for a 'premium' price. I will use that money to scoop up and save more vintage iron when the gyms open back up and everyone sells the home gym equipment they bought during the covid19 buy-up.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Apr 20, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> That was a great deal you gave them. Do you have any Ivanko plates or bars in your collection?
> 
> I am not ashamed to admit I have unloaded a few things in the last couple weeks for a 'premium' price. I will use that money to scoop up and save more vintage iron when the gyms open back up and everyone sells the home gym equipment they bought during the covid19 buy-up.




I do have 10 Ivanko 45's, but no bars. (Eight of the E-Z Lift, and 2 of the normal Hammer tone plates).


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 20, 2020)

That is cool. I have two of the M class Ivankos as well.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 25, 2020)

I picked up 315# at a scrap yard today for $0.40 a lb. Ill probably resell everything except the kilo plates and the awesome Ferrigno plate.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 25, 2020)

Back to the market rates..
I just sold these three plates for $140. The cheapest of the cheapest.. 
I do feel bad but it is still half of what they are currently selling for and got enough to cover my gas and time to rescue the Ferrigno and the Weider plates from the pile of brake rotors at the scrap yard. I plan to keep flipping plates while the getting is good so that I can rescue a lot more vintage stuff when the gyms open back up and the market settles. First order of business..I have my heart set on about six old deep dish plates, any brand.


----------

